# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Echinodorus "Kleiner Bär" (small bear)



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Echinodorus "Kleiner Bär" (small bear)


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: [Wet Thumb Forum]-Echinodorus "Kleiner Baer" (small bear)*

Putting the photo back into this thread. 










Walter


----------

